# BNR Tune



## alexcrowell20 (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes you program the the engine and then you program the transmission


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruzella deville said:


> So just a quick question for anyone who has the tune from jerry. I just recieved the base tunes (eco, engine, crackle, transmission). Am i able to install the trans tune and engine at the same time? I was told you can only input one tune at a time


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruzella deville (Oct 27, 2021)

alexcrowell20 said:


> Yes you program the the engine and then you program the transmission


So i put the engine tune and trans tune. If i wanted to switch to the crackle tune do i have to do anything special? Or can i just program the crackle?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Program crackle, leave trans after you flash it once.


----------



## Cruzella deville (Oct 27, 2021)

Thx. If yall cant tell its my first time tuning.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzella deville said:


> Thx. If yall cant tell its my first time tuning.


No worries, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

The engine and transmission get programmed separately, so install both, and then if you change engine tunes around you only have to reflash the engine controller. Thanks to all that answered before me


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Sort of related but how does one remove the crackle tune if they don’t like it?


----------



## Cruzella deville (Oct 27, 2021)

Noiitekk said:


> Sort of related but how does one remove the crackle tune if they don’t like it?


Same way you put the crackle tune in. Just go into your list of tunes. Select engine tune that bnr sent you on your autocal and put that tune in.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Cruzella deville said:


> Same way you put the crackle tune in. Just go into your list of tunes. Select engine tune that bnr sent you on your autocal and put that tune in.


I’Il have to have them send me another copy of my tune because I don’t have it saved besides on the car


----------



## Cruzella deville (Oct 27, 2021)

Noiitekk said:


> I’Il have to have them send me another copy of my tune because I don’t have it saved besides on the car


If you go into efilive explorer you should be able to out your stock tune into the autocal. It should be in the same place under “tune” and “read”.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Cruzella deville said:


> If you go into efilive explorer you should be able to out your stock tune into the autocal. It should be in the same place under “tune” and “read”.


i’ve had to clear my autocal several times because they only hold so much memory and after doing several data logs months back to figure out an issue I’ve had to keep cleaning it out for retunes and logs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, the Autocal V3 has like a 512MB SD card so it holds a ton more tunes and logs than the old V2


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Just to let everyone know, the Autocal V3 has like a 512MB SD card so it holds a ton more tunes and logs than the old V2


Yeah wish you had some sort of trade in/trade up deal. 🤠


----------

